# PMO job code



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

I am working as PMO( Project management office ) in IT organisation. Can someone tell me what is my job code in NOC list.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you checked the Government of Canada website??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Incidentally, you're best off using the title "project management office" instead of the acronym <<PMO>>, as that designation (PMO) can also mean the _*P*rime *M*inister's *O*ffice_


----------



## syncroy (Oct 22, 2017)

Check for NOC 2171 , 0231


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

*Clarification on Experience documents*



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Have you checked the Government of Canada website??


Can someone clarify whether we need to provide any documents like job description in affidavit or in company letter head for overseas employment verification.

So we could get those documents in advance for expresss entry.

Also can someone clarify on how much possibilities we can get job in HR in Canada. I don’t not have any friends or relatives in Canada. Can someone clarify whether it is a good suggestion to immigrate to Canada or not.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Job in HR = very little chance without Canadian certification. At least, that's the situation in the GTA. No idea elsewhere in the country.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

divyarenga said:


> C
> 
> Also can someone clarify on how much possibilities we can get job in HR in Canada.


Virtually no chance. HR in Canada is vastly different than HR in India and you will also need some Canadian certifications.





> Can someone clarify whether it is a good suggestion to immigrate to Canada or not.



Nobody can answer that for you.


----------

